#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-20
<ecanuto> hey all... just back from holidays!
<ecanuto> jbicha, do you know who I can ping to get a patch on ubuntu kernel? (already did a bug report, attached patch, get it on linux kernel)
<jbicha> ecanuto: no but you can ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<ecanuto> jbicha, thank you
<ecanuto> jbicha, one more question, we forget to include gdebi-core in ubuntu-gnome (without it we can't install .deb in graphical mode). Is there any chance to have a 12.10.2 image?
<jbicha> ecanuto: no there won't be any more 12.10 releases
<jbicha> ecanuto: is there a bug for that issue?
<ecanuto> jbicha, well, when people download skype, google talk plugin or some other debs and try to double click
<ecanuto> we have a error message after click "install"
<ecanuto> so, no way to install .deb in graphical mode
<ecanuto> need to :
<ecanuto> dpkg -i xxx.deb
<ecanuto> apt-get -f install
<ecanuto> not nice for "normal" users
<jbicha> ecanuto: if there's a bug, we can follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates to get it fixed in quantal
<ecanuto> jbicha, yes, but how I can force a package to be included on a already installed system? update ubuntu-gnome-desktop package dependency?
<ecanuto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1060395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1060395 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Installing local deb gives an error in packagekit" [Low,Incomplete]
<jbicha> ecanuto: new kernel updates are sort of new packages, but it's up to the sru team
<jbicha> anyway, I'm able to install the Google Talk plugin just fine without having gdebi, gdebi-core, or software-center installed
<ecanuto> jbicha, no error message? using graphical mode?
<ecanuto> with clean GNOME Remix installation it don't works
<ecanuto> the gdebi-core is needed since it is the deb backend for packagekit
<jbicha> ecanuto: do you have sessioninstaller installed?
<everaldo> jbicha, yes
<everaldo> looks like Debian already change package kit dependency to include gdebi-core
<everaldo> so, we will probably be fine with 13.04
<everaldo> but not with 12.10
<jbicha> everaldo: installing https://www.google.com/chat/video works just fine with sessioninstaller installed but not software-center or gdebi-core
<everaldo> jbicha, here, after install and remove gdebi is also works
<everaldo> crazy
<everaldo> but with clean installation, don't works
<everaldo> same problem in 5 machines yesterday
<jbicha> everaldo: which package were you trying to install and what was the error?
<jbicha> it wasn't http://askubuntu.com/questions/203907/the-package-is-of-bad-quality-google-chrome was it?
<everaldo> jbicha, no, it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1060395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1060395 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Installing local deb gives an error in packagekit" [Low,Fix released]
<jbicha> everaldo: ok, I'm using raring but this needs more investigation before we do an sru
<everaldo> jbicha, so, are you fine with haring? recomend it?
<jbicha> everaldo: no, I don't recommend raring yet, we're still breaking things :)
<everaldo> well, but I need to help fix it
<everaldo> jbicha, the live-build-script is already updated?
<everaldo> (GNOME Remix)
<ali1234> who is maintaining gnome classic session and how much customization does it really have from what is upstream?
<ali1234> obviously, there's indicator-applet-* and notify-osd
<ali1234> anything else?
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha could answer such things :P
<jbicha> ali1234: I believe the 2 big changes are that we've enabled the "distributor logo" for Ambiance & Radiance and we ship indicators by default instead of the broken system applets
<jbicha> ali1234: I wouldn't count on "GNOME Classic" existing in Ubuntu 13.10 or later
<ali1234> so there's not really any customizations outside of standalone packages?
<ali1234> and the default configuration
<ali1234> i fully expect that it won't be maintained much longer so i'm making plans to ditch ubuntu :(
<jbicha> ali1234: ditch Ubuntu for what?
<ali1234> well, that's what i'm trying to figure out
<ali1234> probably a source based distro, since i already have to build so much from source, i might as well use a distro that makes it easy
<jbicha> ali1234: might I suggest Ubuntu 12.04 LTS; it's supposed to have some level of support until 2017
<ali1234> no, not really, 12.04 has so many unfixed bugs it's the reason i want to leave
<jbicha> ali1234: if you're building things from source anyway, you could try submitting patches and get SRU fixes in
<ali1234> do you think a patch reverting compiz to 0.8.8 would be accepted as a SRU?
<jbicha> of course not
<atrus> jbicha: even in gnome 3.8, which should be in gnome 13.04, "fallback" mode is going away, right?
<jbicha> atrus: the current plan is for Ubuntu 13.04 to stick with GNOME 3.6
<jbicha> specific pain points are gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon, and GTK; if we know that we're likely to hold back on those, it's difficult to bother trying to package GNOME app updates until at least late in the GNOME release cycle
<TheLordOfTime> you realize every version of ubuntu has unfixed bugs right, ali1234
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<jbicha> some of the unfixable GNOME Shell bugs in Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 were because we didn't ship all of the latest gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon
<ali1234> sure
<ali1234> but not every version has unfixed regressions
<ali1234> anyway i'm not here to argue about bugs
<jbicha> it's possible GNOME Classic could still survive but it needs people to pick up the pieces that are being dropped from gnome-settings-daemon and elsewhere
<ali1234> well yeah. which pieces are those?
<ali1234> i'm not sure what gnome-panel really has to do with settings-daemon?
<jbicha> ali1234: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682858
<ubot5> Gnome bug 682858 in general "[meta] Remove fallback support code" [Normal,New]
<ali1234> i don't see how any of that is relevant to gnome-panel specifically
<atrus> jbicha: ugh :(
<ali1234> it's largely centered around the UI for switching to/from fallback mode
<ali1234> which i have never seen, because i just seleect it directly on the login screen
<jbicha> ali1234: they are breaking several of the gnome-applets; maybe those won't matter too much for Ubuntu since we're using indicators but that's not the default
<ali1234> great
<ali1234> so i'll have to use MATE and gtk2?
<jbicha> MATE's not a good choice
<ali1234> yeah, really
<ali1234> unfrtunately, in order of "goodness", the choices are, gnome-panel 3, gnome-panel 2, xfce, kde, unity, gnome-shell
<jbicha> you could use gnome-shell with extensions
<ali1234> i tried that, it didn't work
<jbicha> ali1234: I think that will get better in GNOME 3.8 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685744 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655746
<ubot5> Gnome bug 685744 in general "list set of supported extensions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655746&ctype=xml)
<ali1234> i don't mean it didn't work in the sense that it crashed
<ali1234> i mean it didn't work in the sense that extensions can't duplicate the functionality of gnome panel
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-21
<ali1234> so i tested out mate 1.4... that's not going to work
<ali1234> why they decided to fork *everything in gnome* just so they could have a panel is frankly beyond me
<ali1234> also indicators don't work properly with it unless they've been written in gtk2
<ali1234> s/properly/at all/
<xan_IT> hi to all, anyone have problem to see pdf using ubuntu gnome 12.10??
<atrus> xan_IT: no problem here
<xan_IT> only for some pdf
<xan_IT> i link one
<xan_IT> atrus ok?
<atrus> not here.
<atrus> if you have a pdf you can supply that doesn't work, you may want to file a bug.
<xan_IT> yes but before i need a confirmation
<xan_IT> http://www.cs.uu.nl/docs/vakken/apa/01administrationmotivationintroduction.pdf
<xan_IT> try this pdf
<xan_IT> i can open this but i can see only first page
<xan_IT> and console tell "Internal Error: cairo context error: invalid matrix (not invertible)"
<xan_IT> atrus so?
<atrus> yeah, same problem
<trism> xan_IT: I see https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52634 which is fairly recent, maybe related?
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 52634 in cairo backend "cairo: invalid matrix for PDFs with UU CS LaTeX beamer theme" [Normal,New]
<xan_IT> i suppose yes, but is possible that for this very big error in launchpad there is no mention in launchpad?
<trism> xan_IT: in fact I think it is absolutely related, because it links to a pdf from the same cs.uu.nl site
<atrus> it's not neccesarilly a big error, if it only comes up with rare pdfs.
<xan_IT> i use pdf from this site, i have other pdf
<xan_IT> all pdf with image in background like presentation
<trism> I have tons of pdf and haven't hit it once, so it probably isn't very widespread, which is why there doesn't seem to be a launchpad bug
<trism> xan_IT: you can of course file one though
<xan_IT> trism you dont have problem with pdf like presentation? image in background and selectable text upper image?
<trism> xan_IT: I can reproduce the issue with the pdf linked from that site, I only have a couple pdf that are similar, don't think any have an image in the background
<trism> xan_IT: as a workaround, I will note the pdf works perfectly with the built-in pdf in google-chrome
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-22
<sambagirl> hi ubuntu gnome uses gnome exclusively?
<TheLordOfTime> last i checked :P
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i am going to rebuild a laptop and i wanted to have the same feel and functionality i have enjoyed in 10.04 / 10.10 with gnome. can i expect that?
<sambagirl> ?
<sambagirl> applets, upper and loweer panel?
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<atrus> well sambagirl's in for a surprise.
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-23
<delac> any way to get overview search to show files?
<darkxst> delac, you need nautilus 3.6
<delac> darkxst: I have.
<delac> anything else?
<darkxst> I don't think so
<delac> thats odd. do I need to update any databases?
<delac> not that updatedb did any dood
<darkxst> no but looks like the recursive search didnt make it into 3.6
<darkxst> so it only searches home folder
<delac> well tha's not very usefull...
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-25
<britt_> hey guys
<britt_> I just submitted a couple of things to the mailing list. Do they usually take a while to show up?
<britt_> just fyi, the gnome3-team ppa is borking people's installs as of this morning
<britt_> I haven't narrowed down the specific package
<britt_> but I have tested on 4 different machines and they all have this same problem
<britt_> hello everyone
<jbicha> hmm, quantal+gnome3 ppa is working fine here
<ronj> Hi guys, if anyone maintaining the gnome3-team PPA: today's update totally wrecked my 12.10/GNOME3.6 box. After the update of the below packages I could login but the top bar didn't appear, and Super/Alt+F2 didn't do anything. I got back to normal by ppa-purging the ppa. Here is my /var/log/apt/history.log: http://hastebin.com/vajaqujixu.hs
<ronj> going to bed soon, I'll be back tomorrow morning if you want more debug info
<jbicha> ronj: what apt sources are you using? in other words, what other PPAs do you use and are you using -proposed ?
<jbicha> could you post your ~/.cache/gdm/session.log
<jbicha> and instead of ppa-purging, did you try rebooting?
<ronj> hi jbicha, here are my PPAs https://dl.dropbox.com/u/368761/bugreport/gnome-dead-after-update_2012-11-25_ppas.png , here is my session.log https://dl.dropbox.com/u/368761/bugreport/gnome-dead-after-update_2012-11-25_gdmsession.log , yes I am using -proposed, and yes I tried rebooting (without success)
<jbicha> ah, I think it was gnome-themes-standard that broke things, let me upload a new version
<britt> well the gnome-themes-standard package went from 3.6.0 to 3.6.2 in todays update correct?
<britt> can you upload the 3.6.0 working one as gnome-themes-standard3.6.2ubuntu1.1 (as a trick)
<5EXAAG95J> hmm...why did my name change?
<britt_> that was weird
<jbicha> somebody else owns the irc nickname 'britt'
<britt_> right lol.
<jbicha> launchpad keeps track of the source packages and those can't be changed
<jbicha> I've deleted g-t-s from the PPA and anyone who already upgraded can manually revert
<jbicha> we do need to figure out how to get it working though but that will probably have to wait until tomorrow
<britt_> ok
<britt_> that you for responding to my post earlier by the way
<britt_> and for looking into this bug
<britt_> thank*
<ronj> wow, great to see this fixed fase :) not yet asleep, should I test re-enabling the PPA now?
<ronj> fase->fast
<britt_> if he downgraded it then I would think so
<britt_> as long as you manually reverted the package from the broken one
<jbicha> ronj: no it's still broken and I'm going to bed; you can manually revert gnome-themes-standard and gnome-accessiblity-themes as a workaround
<britt_> you took the broken ones out of the repo though right? So if I re-add it I can just run a dist-upgrade?
<jbicha> britt_: yes
<jbicha> my current theory is that the new gnome-themes-standard needs a newer GTK
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0
<jbicha> if so, that's pretty upsetting
<britt_> does raring have the newer GTK?
<jbicha> yes
<britt_> ugh and I'm assuming that upgrading the gtk version could have lots of adverse effects on Unity
<britt_> or if not Unity directly, Ubuntu applications
<atrus> hm. i'm seeing gnome-control-center segfault after the latest update.
<jbicha> atrus: everything segfaults if your GTK theme is Adwaita and you're using the GNOME3 PPA
<atrus> aha, so it does.
<atrus> yes, okay, downgrading gnome-themes-standard to quantal resolved it, so it's just what you're discussing i guess.
<britt_> yep
<britt_> did you guys see my post on the mailing list about having a dedicated Ubuntu-Gnome ppa for the Ubuntu Gnome Remix?
<britt_> I think this could be benneficial, but I don't know who the right person to make the call would be
<britt_> weird I still have the broken gnome-themes-standard in my update list
<jbicha> gnome3 ppa problem for quantal is fixed now
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-18
<ph> darkxst, hi you here?
<ph> darkxst, I think I found the problem
<ph> http://pastebin.com/T1r4DXN0
<ph> darkxst, if you scroll to line 219 you can see the Maximum Image Size of 1210 mm x 680 mm
<ph> but if you look from line 248 you see the Detailed Timings - both have Image Size of 160 mm x 90 mm
<ph> so what's happening is the old g-s-d is using the Maximum Image Size to determine the display size which is correct, but the new g-s-d is using the Image size take from X when it sets the resolution from the 1st detailed timing, and hence ending up with 7"
<ph> or 160mm x 90mm
<sam113101> where can I find themes? I want to change those big ass window borders
<ph> sam113101, just google themes for the version of gnome-shell you are using there are 3 or 4 good sites you'll find with a fair number of nice themes
<ph> darkxst, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=712529
<ubot5> Gnome bug 712529 in xrandr "Gnome-Shell 3.10 staging HUGE fonts, cursors, icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ph> darkxst, probably should be moved out of xrandr as that's not where the problem is coming from.
<ph> darkxst, you up and about yet?
<sam113101> I like gnome 3
<sam113101> how can I help?
<darkxst> ph_afk, hi
<darkxst> sam113101, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved
<darkxst> ph_afk, right, looks like mutter directly reads the edid, specifically detailed timings
<sam113101> darkxst: this channel is dead, man
<mgedmin> ubuntu gnome must be working great for everyone :)
<sam113101> where does the talk about development happen, though?
<mgedmin> I'd like to know too
<arpu> darkxst,  any known problem with empathy in staging ppa ? last update 2 days ago
<darkxst> arpu, not sure, are you have problems?
<arpu> yes on first start no accounts are online now after some restarts it works again
<arpu> i think some dbus connection problems
<darkxst> arpu, and that just started with the last update? not much changed really apart from fixing the facebook issues
<arpu> hmm yes
<isiah_> I'm getting a consistent crash on startup for /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon.
<isiah_> I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 (64-bit)
<isiah_> Here's the error report as given by the notification:
<isiah_> ExecutablePath=/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<isiah_> Package=gnome-settings-daemon 3.8.5-0ubuntu11.1
<isiah_> ProblemType=Crash
<isiah_> Title=[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in ffi_call_unix64()
<isiah_> ApportVersion=2.12.5-0ubuntu2.1
<isiah_> Architecture=amd64
<isiah_> Dissassembly:
<isiah_> Nevermind...It's impossible to copy-and-paste this information
<isiah_> I sent the info to be uploaded
<isiah_> How would this be able to get fixed? I get this on startup every time I start Ubuntu, but there is an easy workaround to restart the daemon via Terminal or Alt+F2.
<darkxst> isiah_, can you get a backtrace?
<darkxst> isiah_, actually its probably Bug 1225243
<ubot5> bug 1225243 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in on_shell_disappeared()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225243
<darkxst> isiah_, can you test the gnome-settings-daemon package from gnome3-next PPA?
<renebarbosa> i just installed ubuntu GNOME 13.10 in my ultrabook
<renebarbosa> it's awesome! :D
<sam113101> it is
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-19
<John____> Any reason after installing ubuntu gnome and updating it always locks up at the intial gnome loading screen?
<John____> Trying to move away from windows with a minor background in Linux - Primarily web development servers and it's been a difficult experience so far :(
<mgedmin> um... printing stopped working after I upgraded to ubuntu gnome 13.10
<mgedmin> apparently my local CUPS specifies the wrong Host: header when it tries to talk to the remote CUPS
<mgedmin> judging from /var/log/cups/error_log on the remote end
<mgedmin> (local end just says "[Job 24] Unable to get printer status."
<mgedmin> does anyone know where GNOME 3.8 keeps printer settings?
<mgedmin> System Preferences won't let me see or edit the ipp:// URL
<mgedmin> I suppose I should use the cups admin interface at http://localhost:631/ ...
<mgedmin> ok, solved by adding a ServerAlias line in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf on the server
<mgedmin> no idea why printing used to work before the upgrade and stopped after
<mgedmin> so: upgrade was irrelevant, the breakage was due to server-side cups configuration
<roasted> mgedmin: I noticed the same thing when I bumped to 3.10. I was on the verge of staying with ubuntu gnome vs going elsewhere so for the time being I chose the latter.
<roasted> Couldn't tell you why or how, but all I know is going to 3.10 wiped my ability to print. Sort of a big deal if you ask me.
<mgedmin> printers never work
<mgedmin> did you notice the bit where my problem was on the server side?  because the admin (me) hand-edited /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, incorrectly? ;)
<roasted> mine worked in 3.8, but then everything failed to add in 3.10
<roasted> mgedmin: I'm speaking from my experience.
<mgedmin> merely saying it's not the same thing as mine ;)
<roasted> mgedmin: ubuntu gnome 13.10 + the default gnome 3.8, printers were fine. Upgraded to gnome 3.10, could not install *any* printer of *any* make or model.
<roasted> ...right
<mgedmin> that's probably why 3.10 is not in the main ppa :(
<roasted> I'm simply ADDING to the conversation here, indicating that I also had problems with printing.
<roasted> my printers work fine in gnome 3.10 on opensuse
<roasted> I'd bet my house it's not a gnome 3.10 issue at all, but something with 3.10 + ubuntu base.
<mgedmin> makes sense for it to be integration issue
<roasted> especially given the amount of hoops the ubu devs must jump through to make gnome work
<roasted> gotta run - farewell.
<isiah_> Apparently my previous issue of gnome-settings-daemon continuously crashing on startup on Saucy 64-bit is completely resolved by simply installing only gnome-settings-daemon from the gnome3-team/gnome3-next PPA.
<darkxst> isiah_, thanks for testing
<darkxst> I will get the fix backported to Saucy
<rZr> hi
<rZr> just asking , would it be possible to install gnome-control-center 3.8 on ubunu-gnome ?
<rZr> and why do u-g still use the 3.6 one from ubuntu base ?
<darkxst> rZr, its in the gnome3 PPA
<darkxst> we share gnome-control-center with ubuntu, but we couldnt get it updated in time last cycle
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-20
<sam113101> how can we work on 14.04?
<darkxst> sam113101, what do you want to work on?
<sam113101> darkxst: code, bug fixing
<darkxst> sam113101, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-November/001152.html
<sam113101> will ubuntu gnome use wayland or mir?
<darkxst> we won't be using mir
<darkxst> probably switch too wayland once its ready
<darkxst> but for now we will be sticking with X
<sam113101> why can't I define mouse "shortcuts"?
<darkxst> what is a mouse shortcut?
<sam113101> say, use middle click to launch "exposé"
<sam113101> my mouse also has side buttons which I'd like to use to control the windows on my desktop
<fruttis> how do I get to the properties / behaviour setting in nautilus in ubuntu gnome
<darkxst> fruttis, its in the app menu
<fruttis> thanks, will check
<darkxst> sam113101, no idea
<fruttis> darkxst, i would need check if CTRL DEL is set as only SHIFT DEL works in Nautilus. I cannot find that setting in dconf/apps/nautilus. Is that setting somewhere else?
<sam113101> darkxst: current development release = 14.04, right?
<sam113101> can I talk to you in private, darkxst?
<darkxst> sam113101, yes
<darkxst> if you want
<darkxst> fruttis, I'm not actually sure how the keybindings are handled in nautilus
<fruttis> OK, thanks
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<darkxst> any idea why I get this? https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/gnome311/+build/5247279
<darkxst> I have your git snapshot of g-i in that ppa
<hoczaj> hi guys
<ricotz> darkxst, "1.39.0~ < 1.39.0" ;)
<starnix> Guy's I am facing an issue with gnome 3.10. It does not let me lock screen.
<hoczaj> starnix can you give us more details? After you press ctrl+alt+l just simply nothing happenes?
<starnix> hoczaj: yep. Nothing happens.
<starnix> And, I don't even see lock screen option anywhere on the panel
<hoczaj> Did you install any Gnome theme?
<starnix> Nope.
<hoczaj> Can you check, that in system settings
<hoczaj> Brightness & Lock check that Lock is on.
<darkxst> ricotz, oh of course!
<starnix> hoczaj, where in system settings?
<hoczaj> Press the super (windows) button on your keyboard, start typing: settings
<hoczaj> or right click on your desktop, click on change background picture, then the settings with the wallpaper section comes up, but you can move back to the All settings. :)
<darkxst> ricotz, fwiw, I will merge Lars changes once I get it to build
<darkxst> i.e. lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk310
<ricotz> darkxst, oh, nice! you can upload an updated 3.10.4 too if you want
<hoczaj> starnix: success?
<darkxst> ricotz, ok will do
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks!
<Gunstorm> Hello guys, can i install wayland on ubuntu gnome 13.10 safely?
<oli_57> exit
<parlabane> hello
<sven___> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu-GNOME but not Ubuntu and I was wonering if there was a Ubuntu-Gnome 12.04.3 LTS version for download? I tried the previous versions link on the download page but I only saw raring and saucy. Any help would be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-21
<geekmasterflash> Hello, I need help with a semi-random freezing problem I am having
<geekmasterflash> I am running 13.10, Gnome Flashback (with Compiz), any time I run a game, or program that uses my graphics card heavily I am freezing up to the point even REISUB doesn't help.
<geekmasterflash> Outside of Ubuntu, the card does fine
<geekmasterflash> I can even stress test it with great results
<geekmasterflash> It's an nvidia gtx 660
<renebarbosa> why rhythmbox is making gnome-shell animations not smooth?
<renebarbosa> weird
<renebarbosa> i have lots of apps opened and everything is working fine
<renebarbosa> if i have just 1 app and rhythmbox opened
<renebarbosa> my animations are laggy
<Ameise> speed gnome3 vs unity ?  what to choose
<geekmasterflash> Hello, I am having a very strange bug on a fresh install of 13.10
<geekmasterflash> All of my USB devices turn off when GDM initiates
<geekmasterflash> They come back on roughly 15 minutes later
<geekmasterflash> If I log in
<geekmasterflash> But otherwise stay off
<geekmasterflash> Does anyone have an idea what on earth could be causing that, and how to fix it?
<darkxst> geekmasterflash, no idea, file a bug
<geekmasterflash> Bug filed, but I am not sure what information I can/should include, as I am quite new to Linux
<darkxst> bug link?
<geekmasterflash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1253789
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253789 in Ubuntu GNOME "USB shuts off on GDM initialization" [Undecided,New]
<geekmasterflash> darkxst: Sorry, was in another chat
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-22
<sam113101> why does the lockscreen always turns off my monitors?
<ph> sam113101, it shouldn't turn off the monitors. should just blank them
<ph> sam113101, it does with mine at any rate.
<sam113101> ph: well, it stops sending a signal, so my monitors say they're not plugged in
<sam113101> (the LED is flashing, etc.)
<sam113101> it's a bit annoying IMO
<sam113101> I'd like to see the lock screen with the time of the day
<sam113101> and maybe I'd change the background to darker one so it doesn't light up the entire room
<sam113101> to a*
<ph> sam113101, sorry was afk for a bit - yeah that could be the power settings have you checked those at all? The lock screen is under privacy and then the sleep side of things is under power
<sam113101> ph: checked them both, it's really the lockscreen
<darkxst> sam113101, monitors are intentionally put into power saving mode when you lock the screen
<darkxst> perhaps there is an extension to disable that
<sam113101> that's one thing I don't like about gnome 3, you can't easily personalize what you want (unless you download tweak tool, still…)
<ph> sam113101, even with gnome-tweak-tool you can't really personalise that much anyway
<ph> darkxst, ah ok I see now, my smart tv doesn't have the DPMS settings so that's why it's not powering off when the screen is locked yeah?
<darkxst> ph most likely
<ph> darkxst, how do i debug pyton apps from cli? I just installed g-t-t 3.10.1 and it's not running and no errors on the cli
<ph> 3.10.0 worked fine, but this one won't start
<sam113101> ph: I know, that sucks…
<ph> sam113101, only way to tweak g-s is manually hacking code, g-t-t, extensions, and themes. Personally I'd love to see the options for tweaking or personalising certain things in one location, but that's doubtful
<darkxst> ph, is it crashing?
<ph> it doesn't run and no errors when i run it from the cli
<darkxst> if so there are python extensions for gdb
<darkxst> py-bt or something like that
<ph> ah ok - does it report in any log files at all?
<darkxst> no you need to manually run python under gdb
<darkxst> or you can also try `gnome-tweak-tool -d`
<ph> with -d it says: DEBUG   : Schema not translated org.gnome.shell (domain: gnome-shell)
<ph> DEBUG   : Caching gsettings: <gtweak.gsettings._GSettingsSchema: org.gnome.shell>
<ph> DEBUG   : Shell version: [3, 10, 1]
<ph> and stops at that point
<ph> darkxst, what command should i use to run it within gdb?
<ph> darkxst, I get these errors in gnome-session.log http://pastebin.com/T7hPMDsi
<ph> this file it's looking for /usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.input-sources.gschema.xml actually lives in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.input-sources.gschema.xml
<darkxst> ph, are you running -staging?
<ph> yep
<darkxst> hmm, file a bug
<darkxst> I have to run
<darkxst> but that missing schema is the problem
<darkxst> (it works fine here though)
<ph> I have the schema it's in /usr/share not in /usr/local/share where g-t-t is looking
<ph> darkxst, anyways no worries
<ricotz> ph, don't file a bug since it is your fault ;)
<ph> ricotz, lol how is it my fault :P
<ricotz> manually installing things (without using the proper prefix)
<ph> I just removed gnome-tweak-tool, and rebuilt it with the /usr prefix but that didn't fix it
<ricotz> ph, them same error?
<ph> yeah
<ph> it still looking for that file under /usr/local/share
<ricotz> then really clean the source dir
<ph> like wipe it and reclone it?
<ricotz> git reset --hard origin/master
<ricotz> git clean -dxf
<ph> ok i'll give that a go hangon
<ph> ricotz, it's giving me these errors now http://pastebin.com/tH9cjMNC
<ph> ricotz, but gtweak isn't in /usr/local/lib it's under /usr/lib
<ricotz> ph, works here
<ricotz> ph, uploaded 3.10.1 to the saucy pocket of staging
<ph> ricotz, lol ok I'll try an update and pull that version and see if it works for me
<ph> ricotz, can you provide me a link to the package you built?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/3676221/+listing-archive-extra
<ph> ricotz, also how are you building packages so quickly? I use checkinstall, but it seems to include a lot of 'extras' when it builds the packages
<ph> ricotz, is this the file i download https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+files/gnome-tweak-tool_3.10.1.orig.tar.xz
<ph> ricotz, also does it matter if I'm on x64?
<ricotz> ph, wait for the deb to be built
<ph> ricotz, ah ok I see sorry
<ricotz> and checkinstall won't give your the same as a proper deb package
<ph> so what should I be using instead of checkinstall?
<ricotz> the packaging you can find there too
<ricotz> dget *.dsc
<ricotz> update it to the favoured upstream version and use a pbuilder or just debuild
<ph> but things like pulling apps from git source like pygobject for example - how can i build a package that doesn't exist in the ubuntu repos for example
<ph> ricotz, ok a reboot is all that was needed. It's working fine now
<ph> looking at the checkinstall package and the .deb that you built - your's is 123kb and the checkinstall package is 3.5MB
<ph> ricotz, so obviously I went with your one ;)
<ph> ricotz, generally for ubuntu packages they should be configured with prefix=/usr correct?
<ricotz> ph, 3.5mb o.O, the normal make install is 1.3mb here
<ricotz> normally yes. to have them look at the right places
<ricotz> g2g
<ph> ricotz, yeah i don't know what checkinstall is doing, why it includes all this extra crap. So that's why I was asking the method you use. But checkinstall allows easy package creation from packages that don't have ubuntu dsc etc in them
<ph> ricotz, ok no worries - thanks for the help
<TehRaij> hi there, i just downloaded and installed 13.10 gnome edition. i love the new way that gnome classic is going, but I need to make some teaks for my preferences. How do I edit and/or remove panels? I am not a fan of the double panel thing, and all of the old right click/alt right click/super alt right click key combos don't have any effect, and I'm not having any luck finding the right menu selection. Can anyone point me in the di
<someuser> hello
<TehRaij> hm, ok then. maybe not. Can anyone tell me how to kill the bottom panel and move the top panel to the bottom in 13.10 classic?
<TehRaij> nice chatting with you guys
<TehRaij> helpful
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-23
<ph> darkxst, hey man r u here? Just wondering if rhythmbox is working for you on 14.04?
<sbaugh> i'm sure this is an easy question - I added the gnome3-team/gnome3-next ppa and updated to GNOME 3.10, but now there's no battery icon in the system status bar
<sbaugh> how can i get one back?
<Greylocks> you might d/load an extension, but it has been removed in 3.10
<sbaugh> yikes, so how am i supposed to see my current battery time?
<Greylocks> I think if you click on the icon on the upper right it's in the menu now
<sbaugh> nope, it's not
<Greylocks> doh
<Greylocks> maybe in the tweak tool...not sure I'm on 3.8 at the moment
<sbaugh> it definitely shows in the screenshots here... https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.10/
<sbaugh> hmm
<sbaugh> ah!
<sbaugh> that's neat
<sbaugh> it disappeared because my battery was full and my charger was plugged in
<Greylocks> lol okay good to know
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-24
<slinnky> Has anybody noticed weird shit with chromium's interface in 13.10 ubuntu-gnome ?
<darkxst> ph, yes rhytmbox is working fine hger
<darkxst> here
<alexandros_c> hello, how to access the the system tray objects?
<melkir> hi :)
<melkir> What's the default file manager on Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 plz ? I want to customize the contextual menu
<melkir> I found it ^^ nautilus sry to bother you
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-17
<Linnak> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and the first update running at the moment. The screensaver has locked the screen and when I slide up to unlock it and I type my password it doesn't let me in. Why?
<Linnak> Hi, I've installed numix gtk theme and icon them, in gnome tweak tool I can change the window and gtk+ and icon but the shell is just default , so the top panel is still pure black and doesn't use the numix theme's color
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-18
<libertycity> hola / hi
<libertycity> someone speaks Spanish?
<Linnak> Hi, how can it be possible if I "su" in terminal it says the password is incorrect but when I use "sudo" it works fine?
<mgedmin> Linnak (who left): sudo verifies your password; su verifies the target account's password
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> have a goodnight. ;)
<jrseliga> Is it possible to upgrade to gnome 3.14 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<darkxst> jrseliga, no, too many core libraries are too old
<jrseliga> darkxst Alright thanks
<jrseliga> darkxst: Would you recommend against running gnome 3.12 on 14.04?
<darkxst> well there won't be any further updates to those packages
<jrseliga> That's no different than sticking with stock 3.10 on 14.04
<jrseliga> right?
<darkxst> no, stock 14.04 packages do get bug fixes/security updates if needed
<jrseliga> Oh ok
<jrseliga> thanks, take it easy
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-19
<ojeq> @find ubuntu
<meetingology> ojeq: Error: "find" is not a valid command.
<ojeq> !triger
<clausen> about once per day, my gnome-shell goes black (login screen, bars on the top/bottom, activities screen, everything)
<clausen> I can still use it, just things aren't drawn properly, so I have to guess where to click
<clausen> any ideas?
<clausen> changing theme doesn't help -- the only solution is to log out and in again
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you file a MIR for grilo-plugins, for bug 1393067
<ubot5> bug 1393067 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem 3.14" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393067
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-20
<jakub> hi, just a quick question. I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 and lost a hot corner fix that I did by modifying the /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/layout.js file. The file is not there anymore and I can't find it anywhere else. What is the replacement? http://superuser.com/questions/566684/move-gnome-3-hot-corner
<mgedmin> the proper fix is to find (or write) an extension
<mgedmin> but as to your question, this blog post explains all
<mgedmin> http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2014/03/24/keeping-gnome-shell-approachable/
<jakub> hmm, that explains it, thank you
<mgedmin> oh look, at least one extension exists (from your superuser link): https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/309/hot-corn-dog/
<jakub> I know, but unfortunately it didn't work for me back then. I'll try again
<mgedmin> I don't doubt that at all
<mgedmin> most extensions don't work or if they do work then they break gnome-shell in various ways (crashes, freezes) D:
<jakub> yeah. the layout.js hack was quick and easy with the only downside that it was lost after an occasional update but that was quick to fix again :)
<mgedmin> this is how I acquired an aversion to modifying packaged files and instead started looking for override mechanism that persist on upgrades :)
<jakub> I guess this will also make me learn the extension mechanism...
<sajan> l
<yecril71pl> GDbus: org.openobexError.Failed: unable to find service record
<yecril71pl> when trying to send a file via Bluetooth
<yecril71pl> This means the receiver is not present.
<red_shuhardt> hello all! Sorry my bad english. Looking for the latest version. Stumbled on repository
<red_shuhardt> ppa:fta/gnome3
<red_shuhardt> can we trust him?
<dotgokul> red_shuhardt, even if you trust the person there's no guarantee that the packages are bugfree. If you are looking for latest gnome3 and understand the implications of using "under development" packages try one of the personal package archives of "https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team" -- I should remind you that these are not supported packages they are not deemed stable.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, bug 1394731
<ubot5> bug 1394731 in grilo-plugins (Ubuntu) "[MIR] grilo-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394731
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-21
<seanh> Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04. Do I have to do a clean install to get Ubuntu Gnome 14.04? Or can I just add a PPA or something and "upgrade" from Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu Gnome 14.04?
<Noskcaj> seanh, It's the same software, so just install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<seanh> Just apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop? (No PPAs or anything?)
<seanh> That's awesome
<Noskcaj> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-22
<LinDol_phone> hi all
<jseliga> I'm trying to get Personal File Sharing to work, I turned it on in the GNOME Settings Panel, which didn't work.  I found the Personal Sharing Tool, which said it couldn't be enabled because something was missing so I installed libapache2-mod-dnssd which allowed me to configure Personal File Sharing however other computers are still not seeing the Public folder over the network.
<jseliga> I saw a tutorial that said to also install apache2.2-bin however when I attempt to do so it says it's going to remove gnome-user-share and ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jseliga> For 14.10
<zoidfarb1> Hi, I'm running standard Ubuntu 14.04 with the gnome-fallback desktop. Can I upgrade to Ubuntu GNOME 14.10? Or do I have to do a fresh reinstall?
<Noskcaj> zoidfarb1, Disable any PPAs for the update and you should be fine
<zoidfarb1> Noskacj: But how do I make sure it upgrades to Ubuntu GNOME, not just regular Ubuntu? Do I have to add a different repo, or install particular packages?
<Noskcaj> zoidfarb1, no extra changes needed. It's the same repository for both
<zoidfarb1> Noskcaj: Ok, so what package do I install to switch to Ubuntu GNOME? Just 'gnome' ?
<zoidfarb1> I know lubuntu has a meta-package, lubuntu-desktop, but I don't see anything equivalent for Ubuntu GNOME
<Noskcaj> zoidfarb1, ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<zoidfarb1> Noskcaj: Got it, thank you!
<jseliga> Is there a trick to get Personal File Sharing to work?
<jseliga> (in 14.10)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-23
<kungr> Does anyone know how to cleanly install drivers for an AMD videocard?
<eliasps> jseliga sharing within the same network? You need to install samba if you haven't already done it. Then you can tweak the settings via nautilus' gui (right click menu)
<eliasps> kungr it depends on the card. There are some that aren't supported any more if you are talking about the proprietary drivers.
<eliasps> I would suggest that if you don't have any performance issues or high temperatures, to stick with the open source drivers.
<eliasps> If not, then probably the best place to express this is the ubuntuforums.org, because it might take some time and some terminal commands and output to get it done.
<jseliga> What is required to get Personal File Sharing to work in 14.10?
<jseliga> Anyone running more than 2 monitors?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-16
<Bluewolf> I have Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome, I run the Docky application as short cut on my desktop and after I did updates, it just wont start up. I've uninstalled and reinstalled which has done nothing. Any solutions?
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> :)
<spartan2276> Having horrible time installing 15.10 on RAID, it stalls while trying to create /boot
<spartan2276> I even tried using LVM but nothing
<spartan2276> is there any way to get past this
<spartan2276> take a look at the image of what the install is doing https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2E21JweMDPNGIyOXBjdmtZMDg/view?usp=sharing
<spartan2276> anyone?
<Na3iL> Yep spartan2276
<spartan2276> did you see the image I posted https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2E21JweMDPNGIyOXBjdmtZMDg/view
<spartan2276> I can't get the install pass that part
<spartan2276> BRB, let check the to see if it finished
<spartan2276> doubt it
<Na3iL> You have checked if it is complete ISO?
<spartan2276> yes
<spartan2276> Na3iL, I did get an issue while booting the USB drive something about a COM32R
<spartan2276>  but then I hit Tab and entered "live" and it worked
<spartan2276> Na3iL, should I re-download the ISO file again?
<Na3iL> Yup spartan2276
<Na3iL> By the way, what is the link you have downloaded with it the ISO file?
<spartan2276> Na3iL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME/Non-LTS
<Na3iL> Then, when you tried to extract the ISO file into the flash & trying to make it bootable, you have made something wrong
<Na3iL> Try with CD/DVD?
<spartan2276> ah seriously
<spartan2276> don't have any
<Na3iL> I tried Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 & it works pretty cool here, I think it is the problem from your USB
<spartan2276> but keep in mind that I'm installing this on a RAID 0
<JDAIII> just upgraded to 15.10 last week. suddenly today randomly, the 5 key will repeatedly press until I press the 5 key on my keyboard. Changed keyboards, so trying to figure out what would be sending the 5 key from stdin
<JDAIII> ideas?
<JDAIII> still happens after switching out keyboard
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-17
<JDAIII> New question. Has anyone installed UG 15.10 or a recent version on a macbook pro. Boss is talking about giving us all macbook pros and I hate OSX with a passion.
<bcx> Running autocutsel opens a few pixels window on the bottom right of the screen, how can I hide it ?
<THEoracle> hello all
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> Who does person have installed 16.04 daily build here?
<LinDol> oh sorry my english :)
<mgedmin> I think you're supposed to call it "xenial", because 16.04 is the name for the finished product which doesn't exist yet
<LinDol> oops )
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> did you install xenial ?
<mgedmin> no, I'm too chicken to do that
<LinDol> on VirtualBox
<LinDol> chicken?
<LinDol> =_=?
<mgedmin> ah, a VM? no time/disk space enough :)
<LinDol> Okay :)
<Sicnus> how can I install kde desktop on Ubuntu Gnome?  I know it's the devil but I wanted to just try it out.
<muelli> LinDol: I have it installed
<LinDol> Sicnus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<LinDol> muelli, oh really? did you install it on VM(virtual box)?
<muelli> LinDol: no
<LinDol> Okay :)
<LinDol> Sicnus, is it that you want? :)
<Sicnus> LinDol, yeah... just needed to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Sicnus> ;)
<LinDol> that is great :) have a good time :-)
<LinDol> um..
<LinDol> When i install Xenial daily build on Virtual box,,
<LinDol> It was not entering X window T_T
<LinDol> hmmmm
<LinDol> I will try to install Xenial daily build on Virtual box tomorrow for checking language pack
<LinDol> Thanks . Have a great night! :)
<Sicnus> Anyone finding stability issues with 15.10?
<mgedmin> hey, so https://twitter.com/mgedmin/status/666510951785566208
<mgedmin> (the new "+" button in the gnome-terminal tab bar in 3.18.2)
<mgedmin> apparently it's supposed to be a symbolic icon?
<mgedmin> https://twitter.com/hergertme/status/666513926427836417
<mgedmin> also hey, what version got that button?
<mgedmin> 3.18.0 had it!
<mgedmin> this means yesterday there was no gnome-terminal 3.18 in the staging PPA for wily and I was still using 3.16!
<mgedmin> ah, ok, the symbolic icon is a fedora patch
<mgedmin> so nothing's broken on my system
<mgedmin> (for reference: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/gnome-terminal.git/commit/?h=f23&id=162f1238db5fab5c56d77081643fe4237d0c4b14)
<mgedmin> maybe ubuntu-gnome should pick up that patch, the symbolic icon does look nicer in screenshots
<mgedmin> upstream bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755825
<ubot5> Gnome bug 755825 in general "Incorrect icon used for new tab button" [Normal,New]
<Sicnus> Hey. I have just installed nvidia drivers and now can't startx
<Sicnus> Is there a way to start an existing WiFi connection from console?
<Sicnus> I am logged in to console. I also removed nvidia-current
<Sicnus> On my phone now. Lol
<Sicnus> I did apt-get purge nvidia-current but X still won't work
<Sicnus> Sigh
<Sicnus> Failsafe mode didn't work
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-18
<mgedmin> welp https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744278
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744278 in power "power: On raw backlight types, clamp the value to a minumum" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> according to that bug (which was fixed in g-s-d 3.16.2), turning backlight down to 0 shouldn't turn off my lcd
<mgedmin> it does
<mgedmin> I'm on g-s-d 3.18.2
<darkxst> mgedmin, its clamps to 1%, some screens require a bit more to stay visible apparently
<mgedmin> apparently :/
<darkxst> so long as it comes back on when you increase the brightness. its not a huge issue ?
 * mgedmin has a thinkpad x220 (4291-WJF) with intel video ([8086:0126] (rev 09))
<mgedmin> no, it's not a huge issue for me
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-19
<harduim> how do you guys deal with the huuge title bar?
<harduim> I've tried maximus and pixel saver, but maximus dont fully maximize the windows and pixel saver breaks the botom bar
<Forage> Good morning
<Forage> I switched to GNOME 3.18 yesterday after updating to Ubuntu 15.10. The Colour section in the settings doesn't list monitors any more though, only printers. Has the way to provide ICC profiles for monitors changed in 3.18 or is something going wrong?
<Forage> colormgr get-devices" only gives me the printers again, not my two monitors
<darkxst> Forage,  file a bug
<Forage> darkxst: "ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center"?
<darkxst> yes
<Forage> darkxst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1517848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1517848 in Ubuntu GNOME "No monitors listed in Color settings" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> Forage, it seems to work here, but I am on Xenial now
<Forage> I'll give the live cd a try to see what happens on a clean UG 15.10
<Forage> darkxst: all works fine on a clean 15.10 live cd
<darkxst> Forage, ok, can you mark bug invalid then?
<Forage> invalid?
<Forage> It works in Ubuntu 15.10 with GNOME 3.16, not with 3.18. So it's still something that needs to be fixed, no?
<darkxst> Forage, can you try a xenial (16.04) live cd
<Forage> Where can I find it? Does it come with 3.18?
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/\
<Forage> cheers
<darkxst> Forage, its about 97% done in regard to 3.18
<lindol> hi all
<Forage> darkxst: 16.04 boots to a broken login screen with only "not listed" visible in the center. Clicking on that and supplying the user name "ubuntu" without a password did not get me in. What is the default user name of the Ubuntu GNOME live cd?
<lindol> oh! i have same problem.
<lindol> when i test Xenial
<Forage> In addition to the monitor color profile issue, have you noticed nautilus crashing when trying to move a file to the wastebasket (Delete button as well as context menu)?
<Forage> (GNOME 3.18)
<Forage> yesterday's nightly live cd build (20151117) has the same login issues
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-20
<johnjohn101> will the daily have 3.18 soon?
<darkxst> johnjohn101, it already has most of 3.18, but the live session is broken currently, will try and fix that today
<johnjohn101> darkxst: no rush, i'm enjoying 15.10 a lot. i'll try it when it's ready.  do you think i should check back in a week?
<darkxst> should be fixed in a couple of days
<johnjohn101> thanks
<johnjohn101> thanks for ubuntu gnome. it's nice
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-21
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> darkxst, good morning, are you here? :)
<darkxst> LinDol, hi
<LinDol> darkxst, :)
<LinDol> I have a question :)
<LinDol> regarding, the issue on the launchpath when you mention to me
<darkxst> which issue?
<LinDol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1514938
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514938 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Language packages are not installed properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> LinDol, the last comment seems to suggest that they are working
<LinDol> opps
<LinDol> Okay :)
<LinDol> and Thank you for your working for korean people.
<darkxst> LinDol, np, thanks for your work translating
<LinDol> Thank you :)
<LinDol> oh. If i want to begin to learn technical of Ubuntu GNOME, Where can i begin?
<LinDol> for example, some of books,
<LinDol> or magazine?
<LinDol> Could you advise to me about it? :)
<LinDol> I just desktop user on Ubuntu GNOME.
<darkxst> what area?
<darkxst> packaging? development? testing?
<LinDol> testing?
<LinDol> oh i think before beginning to learn technical information, I need to read all content of our WIKI :)
<darkxst> yes, there is some info on testing on the wiki
<LinDol> yes yes :) I will learn it first, translating it
<LinDol> darkxst, Thank you your advise ;)
<darkxst> LinDol, Normally testing would start at Alpha 1, but there have been lots of early changes this cycle
<LinDol> Okay :)
<bcx> Sometimes gnome-shell eats up all my cpu, if I strace I can see it is getting EAGAIN on fd#6, lsof shows me: https://paste.debian.net/334506/
<bcx> Don't know how to get more insight from here, any idea ?
<MANISH> hi I am using Ubuntu Gnome 15.10, after every boot it shown system encountered problem with details showing xorg as the culprit, this only happens once after every boot.  Can anybody help
<MANISH> shown -> shows
<MANISH> hi
<MANISH> anybody
<MANISH> please help
<xela2244> hi, how can i change button-power option to black screen. I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 15.10
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-22
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> 냥냥
<lindol> opps
<lindol> Hi all :)
<xela2244> hi, when i press power button screen should blank, but it does not do anything. I'm using ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-21
<LinDol> hi al
<LinDol> all
<jbicha> ricotz: have you seen bug 1643370 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1643370 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "17.04: Unable to login with regular "Gnome" or "Gnome Classic" shell/-session" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643370
<jamie_1> anyone have any clue why when i use tty to sign in as root and startx, when it times out and locks the password no longer works to get back in
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-22
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-23
<berglh> is it possible to update to ubuntu gnome 16.10 using update utility?
<berglh> does do-release-upgrade work
<berglh> hello?
<mgedmin> oh my, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736660
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 736660 in gnome-session "wayland session does not process .bash_profile" [Normal,Assigned]
<musashi> hi, can someone help me with this
<musashi> NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 23s! [plymouthd:305]
<musashi> i recive this message while booting the os
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-24
<LinDol> hi all
<jaes> hi !
<jaes> I was wondering why there isn't any news on the blog (http://ubuntugnome.org/blog/) about the 16.10 release, that'd be a nice to have there
<jaes> at least copying what's there : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<LinDol> hello
<LinDol> haha you are right, there is only some news about release 16.10 in home category.
<jaes> indeed, but they're not indexed by the rss feed (which is how I keep myself informed)
<LinDol> ohhh
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-25
<pchoo> Hi, Anyone able to help me diagnose an issue I'm having?  I'm on 16.04.1, and recently did a dist-upgrade (a few weeks ago).  Since then when I log out or try to shut down, I end up with a blank screen which has an underscore in the top left, and I am unable to change TTY or interact in any way, the only thing I can do is hold the power button and reboot.
<pchoo> I have since done another dist-upgrade to see if that resolves the issue, but I am not too familiar with trouble shooting linux
<mgedmin> how long have you waited?
<pchoo> I've left it for about 20 minutes before
<pchoo> lately I've had less patience as I usually shut down before I have to leave work
<pchoo> it only started after I ran dist-upgrade a short while ago.  I intend to do a fresh install with 16.10 at some point, but was going to wait until closer to christmas where we have some down time
<pchoo> the only issues I can see on google are to do with booting up, and not with shutting down or logging out.
<pchoo> mgedmin: If you've got any advice on what I can look at, or how I can help diagnose what is going on, or any requests for information, please let me know
<mgedmin> ok, 20 minutes is overkill
<mgedmin> altough... in 16.04 I had poweroffs/reboots taking 15-20 minutes with a black screen
<mgedmin> turned out it was swapoff taking this much time
<mgedmin> if I opened a terminal and did a 'sudo swapoff -a' before initiating the reboot, then I had to wait maybe 15 minutes for swapoff to do its job, and then the reboot was fast
<pchoo> How can I check to see if that's what is causing the issue for me?
<pchoo> just try running that in a terminal and see if I can do reboot after?
<pchoo> I am using a laptop with optimus, however I am using the intel drivers only right now (I believe)
<mgedmin> the way I diagnosed the issue was adding a bunch of debug prints to my init.d scripts (it was before 16.04 and systemd)
<mgedmin> with 16.04 there's now /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian.gz that tells you how to diagnose shutdown issues
<mgedmin> but I suggest trying a manual sudo swapoff -a before you reboot, to see if it's maybe the same issue
<mgedmin> alternatively, before you reboot, check how much swap is in use
<pchoo> Ok, thank you, I'll have a quick look at the document, then give that a try
<pchoo> ok
<mgedmin> if nearly 0, no need to try this, it's a different issue
<mgedmin> I used to have ~4 gigs of swap in use
<pchoo> KiB Swap: 16658428 total, 16658428 free,        0 used. 13500772 avail Mem
<pchoo> That's the line from top
<mgedmin> there goes my guess
<pchoo> mgedmin: thanks for trying.  I'll have a look at the debug shell
<pchoo> mgedmin: well, that didn't work, or rather, I could enter the shell before I tried shutting down, but not after I got the screen with the underscore, and there was no keyboard response from the usb keyboard, nor the laptop keyboard
<mgedmin> :(
<pchoo> Any other suggestions? Thank you for your help so far
<shubham> guys, i seek your help.
<shubham> I can't understand the reason why my ubuntu boots sometimes into initramfs prompt.
<shubham> then i have to use a manual fsck to /dev/sdaX and it consumes a lot of time
<shubham> ?
<shubham> @elky there?
<meetingology> shubham: Error: "elky" is not a valid command.
<shubham> elky: there?
<elky> You'll get a better response from #ubuntu where there are more people. Some of them may even be out of bed.
<shubham> i am from east so, its already 2:00 in the morning.
<shubham> Mia: can you help?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> What version of Gnome does 16.04 have?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-24
<fleetfox> i upgrade to 17.10 from 04, and now my mouse has weird acceleration, how do i disable it?
